# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngë popullore të Elbasanit

## s0ni

*Ku Hyna N'portë T'kalasë*

Kur hyna n'porte t'kalase
Dy çeshmet i pashe karshi
Ja merr zemren fukarase
Fjale te mire dhe bujari

Vall c'do t'jet port' e kalas
Arifi ceshmet i di
Si ke mbreti i Qerbelas
Ashtu ndodhi nje texheli

Hem Irfan hem burhan
Jam meledh te gjithe ke ti
Ti vetem na ban derman
Te kemi njofte qy n'ezeli
                 .....(Isuf Myzyri)

----------


## s0ni

*Ku Hyna N'portë T'kalasë*
         (Vazhdim)

Vaj akshami garibane
Kur ngryse nje jabanxhi
Bujari s'asht ba pishman
E merr mikun ne shtepi.
Buzen hilalli ahem
Gjuha nxjerr fjale te zjarrta
Ah c'me fike o dilber
Me ato shenja gjith te arta.
Dola n'pjace te Bezistanit
E pashe rrugen e Maxharise
S'vyshket lulja Elbasanit
S'mehet sofra e bujarise.
N'aksham vete ne mejhane
Pij nji kupe per mikun e vjeter
Oh Myzyr, or divane
Mos t'kaboj njeri tjeter.
               ......(Isuf Myzyri)

----------


## s0ni

*Si Bilbili në Pranverë*

Si bilbili në pranverë
Qi këndon pa pushue, 
Ah moj zemër moj e mjerë
Qenke djegë e përvëlu

Përse m'dhe kaq mundime
Se nuk mundem qi t'i mbaj,
Shumë po hek zemra ime
Nat'  e ditë me lot po qaj.

Si bilbili baj figan
Edhe gjuha 'më pushoi.
M'u doq zemra si pervan
Gjet xhanamin që kërkoi.

Të gjithë të shofim more xhanam
asnjeri nuk 'të njef
je nji lule n'Elbasan
vetëm kush ka sy të shef.

Zemrën time çma ka pik
gjuha tate mre xhanan
Myzyri t'u ba ashik 
ty moj lule n'Elbasan
	........(Isuf Myzyri)

----------


## s0ni

*Kenga e lules* 

Kur pata nje lule t' bukur
thash se do ta kem perhere
M'iku fluturoi si flutur
edhe s'mujta me i mar er

Lulen n'dor une kur e pata
kimetin nuk ja dita, 
Vaj sa shpejt m'u ngrus nata
She ket gja nuk e prita

Lulja prej dores c'me doli
une nga gjumi u zgjova
me la te shkrete si gur vorri
dhe nga menja shkallova

Une prje lules s'kam t'largu
si asht gjith kjo dashuni
me sa vjen tuke u shtu
merre kupen edhe pi

Dy here leva n'Elbasan
njofta lulen e vertete
pije Myzyr si t'kan than
Kjo asht jeta e vertete.
.......(Isuf Myzyri)

----------


## s0ni

*Nje lulishte me Trandafila* 

Nji lulishte me trandafila
Asht parajsa e vertete,
ky asht ven, qe kendojne bilbilat
Ah, u doq ashkiu i shkrete.
Vete me the mre xhanan
ne lulishte ymrin ta cojm
Mos me le ne ket zindan
Te gjithe jeten nuk do t'rrojme.
Meraku asht nji shkendi 
Djeg si dielli ne qeshor
Ket sevda kush ta dij
Shpirtin tim ja jap ne dore.
Te gjitha lulet jane lavderu
Trendafili asht me fame
Ashiku c'u pervelu
C'u dogj flake si pervan.
N'Elbasan asht nje gur dyrri
Te zest ashket si se pane
Flake u dogj Isuf Myzyri
Si Mexhnuni per Lajlane.

----------


## s0ni

*Në Mëngjes lava syt e zes*

Oh ne mengjes lava syt' e zes
Oh ne sabah dola ne namazgja
Mos me vra mu ti moj Afife
Oh mos me ban naze se ashik me ke.

Oh mas kafazit dola n'penxhere
Pash syt e ballit o te Afifes
Oh mos me vra mu ti moj Afife
Oh mos me ban naze se ashik me ke.

Oh vish jelekun goce kadife
Oh per shtat pale qefe lala ta ka ble
Ti qe m'vrave mu te vraft i madhi zot
Oh mos me ban naze jam ashiku jot.
			..........(Mustafa Bodini)

----------


## s0ni

*Më shikon me Buzë në Gaz*

Me shikon me buze ne gaz
sikur don me fol me mu
un me ty moj do te flas
oh moj xhan, nuk po mundem me duru.

Kur te shoh moj tuj kalu
Vesh e math per pukuri
C'me pikllun dy syt e ty
Oh moj xhan, c'me ke prek ne dashuri.

Floket mi ke thur gershet
si kuror lule dhe ar
askerkujt moj si perket
Oh moj xhan, nji petrit nji djal beqar.
			........(Mustafa Bodini)

----------


## s0ni

*Përse M'rri Kaq i Vranu*

Perse m'rri kaq i vranu
Sikur po bi shi
Lis me lis e dru me dru
Qaj per syn e zi

me hakikat un te desha
P no nji garas
Vetem qava, kur nuk qesha
Zemren mos ma plas.

Nuk t'erdh pak keq per mu 
Ty more xhanan
Te kam dashe edhe te du
Konxhe ne Elbasan.

Hatri ty ku t'ka met
Qi nuk flet me mu,
Kujtoje ket zemren e shkrete
Mos e lej te deshperu

Me sevda jeten e shkova
S'u bana kurre figan
Te kam dashe e te dua
Lule n'Elbasan.
.......(Isuf Myzyri)

----------


## s0ni

*Ti ma more zemren*

Ti ma more zemren
mua gjithe jeten
me fike mua e 
mbyte veten

Fjalve tuja
ju besova
moj katile sa
keq e psova

Bubullin ne
kafene tone
mendja ime
tek ty m'shkon

Ty te ruj si 
hajmaline
me pac ne qaf moj
zemra ime.

Ty te fala moj 
gjithe rinine
shum t'besova ne 
dashurine

Ishe engjell
gjarper dole
vetem rrena
gjithmon fole.
		..........(Aleks Vini)

----------


## Leila

Kete kenge ia kushtoj Eliones  :shkelje syri:   :i qetë:  

*S'paske pase nje pike meshire* (Vellezerit Zena, Elbasan)

S'paske pase nje pike meshire,
qysh mesova une ksi soj,
xhanin jaman,
qysh mesova une ksisoj.

S'pres prej teje,
fat te mire,
veç me fol o nji her me goje,
xhanin jaman
veç me fol o nji her me goje.

Paske pasun zemren hekur,
shume durove mori xhan,
xhanin jaman,
shume durove more xhanan.

Jam betu se nuk du tjeter,
trandafil o po n'Elbasan,
xhanin jaman,
trandafil o po n'Elbasan.

Kur me tha se m'u zemru xhanani,
shume me mire o t'me kishit vra,
xhanin jaman,
shume ma mire o t'me kishit vra.

Sikur me m'qit o prej Elbasanit
une sa here kom kte te shkrete sevda,
xhanin jaman,
une sa here kom kte te shkrete sevda.

Tuj shetit nder ara t'gjata
midis barit te njome
Tuj shetit nder ara t'gjata
midis barit te njome
ne te dy na zuri vapa
rame e fjetem gjume, aman
ne te dy na zuri vapa
rame e fjetem gjume aman

Te kam thene nje here sa veta,
se po vjen pranvera,
do te dalim me shetitun,
si per hera tjera.

Sa here ballin ta lemojshe,
me rrije e qete,
Sa here ballin ta lemojshe,
me rrije e qete,
premtimen prej teje dojshe,
te dua perjete, amon
premtimen prej teje dojshe,
te dua perjete.

----------


## FLORIRI

Erdh pranvera me jeshile
ci rash baces per midis
o ku je mi trandofile
nje dhurate porsi kujtim

ne dy faqet ke nga i pike
goce e vogel me kimet
eja afer mos me ike,
me shikon e me goje sme flet.

vellezerit zena

----------


## FLORIRI

o ne ate fushe mejdani
shkon e vjen dynjaja
kthema kryt prej xhami
digjet fukaraja

o moj shtatselvije
cshikon moj ne qitape
kthema kryt prej lales,
se ban shume sevape


o djali mka cu leter
thojshe mir po jam,
dil e merr nje tjeter 
se per ty nuk jam.

----------


## Leila

VAJTIM PER MET SULEN E BUJARSIT

- Mani vesh o ku po bine,
ku po bin' o kto daulle.
- Ke Met Sula ne Bujares.
Dit' e dile mu ne darke
ran' dy huta flak' per flake;
ran' dy huta flak' per flake,
vran' Met Sulen ne konak.
- Mire meci ju, moj xhika,
nuse erdha, nuse ika.
- Udha mar', o daullxhi,
per Met Suln mo mani zi.
Ngreu, moj nuse, na nis pishen,
sa t'i shofim Metit kmishen.

Cikallesh, Shpat II (Elbasan), 1962

..................................................  .....

Ngjarje mbase e shekullit XIX.

Bujares eshte fshat ne Shpatin II. Met Sulen e vrane hasmit diten qe u martua, me dy plumba hute (pushke e mocme). Nusja iku pasi i vrane burrin, dhe vargu "nuse erdha, nuse ika," thuhet edhe keshtu: "mram' ju erdha, sot ju ika." 

..................................................  .....

Versioni tjeter:

- Ku po bien keto daulle?
- Ne Bujars, te Mete Sula.
Ato bien t'diel per darke,
vrane Mete Sulen e ngrate,
pa hequr nuses duvakne!
- Ngreu, moj nuse, ndis kandile,
t'i shoh Metes bukurine!
Ngreu, moj nuse, na ndiz zjarre,
t'i shoh Metes ato plage.

Brasnik i Verces, Gramsh, 1953.

----------


## Leila

MUROSJA NE THEMEL

Kanga e Ures

- Puna mar', mre ostallare!
- Puna jone mos u pafte!
Godit dit' e shemu nate!
- Pa ndegjoni llafen e plakut:
ju ta lidhni besa-bese,
kush te vij' neser per dreke,
ju ta shtini t'gjall ne dhete...
- Ngreu ti, moj nusja e pare,
t'u cosh buken ostallarve.
- Nji pun' tjeter ti ma thuj,
kete pune mos ma thuj.
- Ngreu ti, moj nusja e dyte,
t'u cosh buken ostallarve.
- Un' s'un ve, se me qan' cuni.
- Qaft' e plast' aj klysh majmuni!
Ngreu ti, moj nusja e trete,
t'ja cosh ti a t'ja coj vete?
- Peqej, nan', peqej, po shkoj,
se a' turp, namuz per ne,
tri nuse ne deret-e,
asnejana mos degjoje.
<
udhen e mare se c'e mora,
mun ke ura e shkarkova.>>
- Puna mar', o ostallare!
- Mbare pac ti, moj kunate?
- C'ke, or im zot, qi po qane?
- Me ka hum' myhyri i gishtit.
- Ti myhyrin n'ven e ve,
mjera un', se qesh e re!
N'qaf' me pac, o burri im,
qi me le djalin jetim!
Jetim qesh' e jetim lashe!
Oj medet e oj medet,
o moj dhe, mos me tret!
O i shkreti, o mur qagjir,
oj medet, se po m'kullojn' gjite!
O i shkreti, o themel muri,
oj medet, se po m'qan cuni!
Oj medet, oj medet,
o moj dhe, mos me tret!
Mezarxhi, ju qi do m'shtini,
nji penxhere ke kryt ma lini,
t'i ap sis' ati jetimi!

Elbasan 1947

----------


## Leila

SYT' E ZEZ MBUSHUN ME LOT

Ja them un' e s'jam them dot,
syt' e zeze mbushun me lot.
Diten e xhuma do shkojme,
mu ne Bosnje do qendrojme.
- Ku do shkosh, o more lume,
me dy jave te martum?
Kaperxeva Gurn e Came,*
kur dola ne Qaf' Kallai,**
mu kpun' lotet dhe me rane,
kur dola ne mes te sheshit,
vinin plumbat si kokra breshnit.

Gjinar, Elbasan, 1957

(*)(**) Toponime ne rrethin e Elbasanit.

----------


## Leila

Eliona, c'i qake fare mi goce kenget e Shqiperise se mesme/jugut. Te degjova si ia merrje kenges te tavolina naten qe kaloi  :shkelje syri:  Une thosha nje vije, e tjetren qe vijonte e ngaterroja ose ia beja nen hunde sipas rimes, hmm hmmm hmmm hmmm... na na na naaa... e-e-e-e-e... pastaj vrap kapja rimen tjeter qe dija.

Pervec lirikave qe kemi sjelle, s'kemi shkruajtur ndo nje informacion rreth muzikanteve nga Elbasani. Isuf Myzyri, psh, nuk ka ditur te lexoje notat e muzikes por ka patur memorje te mire dhe vesh/talent te madh. I mbeteshe hatri shume dhe ishte pak si tip nevrik; duhet ta merrje me te mire, ti vije sipas qejfit. S'guxonin Elbasanllinjte ti thoshin, "O usta, ec na kendo ndo nje kenge," se nuk e bente per inat, keshtu qe ia benin me hile. E diskutonin perpara se te kalonte usta Isufi tek kafeneja ku rrinte gjyshi im dhe e therrisnin per raki a meze. Pastaj deheshin dhe ia merrnin kenges, secili mos me keq, vazhdonin vargjet vec e vec (kuptoni ju, qe ti vinte rradha Isufit). Sic na thoshte babi, ky i degjonte sa keq kendonin dhe u thoshte, "E di une, e di se cfare doni ju," dhe nxirrte veglen nga canta. Sa zgjaste doren per tek trasta vet Isufi, ngrinte gjithe kafeneja dhe pastaj ia merrte kenges. Kendonte rreth ngjarjeve dhe njerezve te vertete e per dashuri, mgjs kurre nuk u martua. Ne fund fare, ne mos rakine e vet, usta Isufi dikujt do ia paguante rakine ose nuk dilte nga kafeneja se i ngeleshe hatri. 

Per rroba ishte maniak thuajse. I shndriste kemisha edhe pse s'kishte grua ne shtepi t'ia lante  :ngerdheshje:  dhe vishte jelekun (xhamadanin) sic e vishnin Elbasanllinjte nje here e nje kohe, me xhufka te supet si Tiransit. Vishte dhe shallvare qe vinin te ngushta tek pulpat... flasim per vitet '50. Pastaj, pas viteve '60 Elbasani astistikisht ra shume.

----------


## Prototype

Po ajo kenga e Fitit .. sa me pelqente mua ...;0

Cke moj Fiti qe po qann
O vrava kemben ne dyqan ..
Dyqanxhi te rafte pika
Vrave Fitin  ..etjjj 
lol

----------


## elbasan

Leila,

ç'moshë kishte Isuf Myzyri kur vdiq? 

Flm

----------


## Leila

Isuf Myzyri vdiq afro 75 vjec, ne vitin 1956.
Se mos na e beni si Elvis Presley qe o akoma gjalle  :shkelje syri: 

P.S.: S'di nqs kenga e Fitit eshte Elbasanase. Une e dija per nje mace qe kapi kemben ne dyqan ku vajti te blinte "kikirika," qe gjithashtu ishte dhe rima aabb e "dyqanxhi te rafte pika."

----------


## oiseau en vol

Ca vite ishte vetem ai Albert Tafani qe dilte ne pese minutshat e nderrimit te emisioneve... papapa gati perdite, pastaj ca kohe vellezerit Zena, e me vone ia mori Fatmire Breçani...
Te them te drejten, ato pleqte e Korçes me mandolina neper duar nuk i duroja dot... por vdisja per ata te Krujes, sa te lezetshem qe ishin  :buzeqeshje: 

Po qe s'me kujtohen humoriste nga Elbasani  :ngerdheshje:  , ma thoni nje aman se u lodha duke kerkuar...

----------

